# First Modern PC Build - Open to suggestions/comments/advice



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Throwing this build out there, open to anything.
First time building a modern pc; came out very pricey for the parts I chose.
Looking to spend anywhere from 3-6k, but if anyone can budget it with equal or better parts for less I'd appreciate it.

MOTHERBOARD:
GIGABYTE GA-X58A-UD9 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 XL ATX Intel Motherboard 











CASE:
LIAN LI PC-P80 Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case 











POWER SUPPLY:
SILVERSTONE ST1500 1500W ATX 12V 2.3 & EPS 12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Active PFC Power Supply











CPU:
Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition Gulftown 3.33GHz 6 x 256KB L2 Cache 12MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Six-Core Desktop Processor BX80613I7980X 











RAM:
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMP16GX3M4A1333C9 










GPU: 
XFX HD-597A-CNB9 Radeon HD 5970 Black Edition 2GB 512 (256 x 2)-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card 











HDD1 & 2:
1)Western Digital VelociRaptor WD6000HLHX 600GB 10000 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 
2)Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 











COOLER:
Xigmatek Intel Core i7 compatible THOR'S HAMMER HDT-S126384


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

You can build an amazing PC for less than $1500. There is no reason to spend $3-6k on a PC unless you have extremely demanding needs for professional work. No single component is worth $500 IMO. Put that money towards a quality large display 

Take a look at the $2000 Intel spec in this thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/want-to-build-a-new-intel-or-amd-system-revised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

There is little that your extreme build can do that this build cannot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

SeaSonic or Corsair for the PSU.
That Mobo uses Triple Channel RAM. A 3X2GB matched set would be more than sufficient and show better performance. There are no games and very few apps that can utilize 4GB of RAM. Corsair is good RAM but the coolers included with the Dominator Series are noted for problems with fit and performance. More bling item than useful.
Two GPU's is basically a large waste of money given the small increase in performance compared to the substantial increase in cost. 
WD Black Series will give as good performance as the Raptor at a substantial savings.
Have a look at our builds that hhnq04 linked to.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

I have like 40-50 old desktops and laptops for parts, and 5 computers I use that have parts stipped from those. The 5 computers I use are pretty decent builds, and can get high output. I broke my main computer about a year or two ago, and my computers now just aren't meeting my demands. 

I could definitely push this build, and as for a quality large display I have a true HD 57" LCD


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

I really can't help but want these specific MB, CPU, and GPU


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Not going with the RAM or the PSU.

I see what you mean on the triple-channel memory.
I'm unfamiliar with all the newer hardware.

Any RAM suggestions? Would like two sets of three to fill all six.

And a PSU suggestion?


EDIT: And I'm not just gaming on this, but I would like this to be a permanent system and be able dominate system requirements even as years go by and new technology is developed.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

You want what you want, can't fault that.

We suggest using Seasonic or Corsair Power Supplies, and you have to change the RAM to something triple channel.

I'm confident that the $2000 Intel build will suit your needs just as well, and if you want, you can upgrade to the 5970. I just don't see the reasoning behind $1700 on a mobo/cpu.

Combo's are good


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Corsair 1000W Modular PSU

Ram suggested brands are GSkill, Corsair, OCZ.
I'd advise you not to fill all 6 slots, as that can cause voltage issues and overloading the memory controller. 3x2GB will be sufficient for several years, a vast majority of systems don't utilize 4GB right now. If you look for 3x4GB, be sure the sticks are compatible with the mobo as there seem to be more compatibility issues with 4GB sticks.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The HX1000 is getting a tad long in the tooth, if you're sticking with the large budget, why not go with the new Corsair big gun, the AX1200. 80+ gold. Expensive, but quite the unit.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014 

And a review of it. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=189 

Here's the memory compatability result for the X58A-UD9 from Corsair. Always best to 
select the exact model numbers for guaranteed compatability. Doesn't mean that ram 
that's not on the list won't work, but getting known good ram is the best, no worries that
way. http://www.corsair.com/configurator/product_results.aspx?id=1498849


----------

